# Apiary near a Garbage Dump



## Cheech (Oct 22, 2011)

I was wondering how you guys feel about raising bees near a garbage dump (2 miles or less)?
I'v often thought maybe the bees will forage in the dump and contaminate the honey.
Does anyone have a problem consuming honey produced near a dump or am I just paranoid?

Cheech


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Chong, I would be worried about what kind of toxic waste they would bring home too. It's scary what people dump in there garbage. You have anywhere else to keep them?


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

It would concern me too, with a little searching you should be able to find a better place at least 3-4 miles from the dump. John


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not keen on bees foraging in a garbage dump. People dump pesticides, paint tins, and all sorts of chemicals. It isn't just the possible contamination of honey that bothers me but also the potential health effects on the hives.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

The vehicle traffic at all my dump yards is so fast the Cat guys keep covering stuff up before the scouts make it back home.  

One yard in Marin County ( north of the Golden Gate Bridge) is only 1/4 mile from one such bountiful decaying "bee" feast. If the guy covering the "flor de jur" takes a lunch break I figure any extra "production" will be highly welcomed by the end consumers whom happen to be a big bunch of aging Hippies or their equally environmentally discombobulated offspring. 

These people have turned themselves into the biggest recycling nuts in the world in order to "save the planet." As its been proven statistically that the likely positive effects of recycling, which the bees could do at the dump, is likely to produce side effects beyond which even an slightly aging formerly LSD laden mind could even hardly imagine.:scratch:

Man do I love that yard and the "delicious" ORGANIC honey we produce there?


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting question and even more interesting answers. I'll be watching for any follow-ups. This bee keeping thing seems to touch many facets of our lives.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Bees rarely forage anything other than nectar. Who ever heard of them foraging toxics (pesticides, paint tins, and all sorts of chemicals)? Most dumps are bulldozed as fast as the debris is dumped, there isn't even time for me to forage the good stuff. And it is illegal to dump toxics at dumps. Many won't even take treated wood. And most dumps are covered every evening with soil, that is why they are called a "sanitary landfill". There was recently that case where bees were foraging a candy factory, was that in France? And I have heard of and seen bees lightly foraging empty soda containers. I have never seen bulk foodstuffs dumped where I go. I think except in some rare case it is a non issue.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

odfrank, bees don't intentionally forage for toxics obviously, but in a dump everything is mixed up together, so a bee may find a sugary sweet substance but it could very well be contaminated already with who knows what chemical residue, I can see the possiblility of bringing toxics back to the hive and it getting in the honey, can't you? John


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I feel you should explain the toxic problems your bees could expose them selfs too
If they forage there,I then think you should impose a NO FLY zone in that area
Bee sure you post the right GPS numbers in the memo too them

That's my best thought on This


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> Most dumps are bulldozed as fast as the debris is dumped, there isn't even time for me to forage the good stuff. And it is illegal to dump toxics at dumps.


He is in "Jamaica" *maon* things out side the USA are a lot different


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have that same picture in my mind too.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great post! 
I have two hives near my county landfill (1.5 easy as the Crow flies). Just worked out that way. I went to recycle my bottles and such and I became very concerned when I saw honey bees in the recycle dumpster. This was during the dearth here in Southern Maryland. The Bees could be, and probably were some of mine but no proof. The dumpsters are there for days before emptied and then a new one and the cycle goes on. They collect all manner of glass and plastic. My biggest concern would be they sprayed an insecticide because of the bees. I had no bee losses that would indicate any contamination. I have not harvested honey from them as these were first season hives. My wonder would be, if the bee were ok, wouldn't the honey? 
I too have wondered about Bees being capable of policing themselves from inadvertent poisoning? Not contact poison, but contaminants. Bees will take water from pools. I know some beeks will add cl2 to syrup for mold but that does mean it is ok for them. (not to start a discussion on that) Interesting stuff here.
Once the dearth subsided, I did not see bees in the dumpster. 
Rick


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>I can see the possiblility of bringing toxics back to the hive and it getting in the honey, can't you? John

I am more concerned about an attack by Al Queda or getting in the sites of some crazy with a gun. The bees might bring back a trace of soda pop.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

odfrank said:


> >I can see the possiblility of bringing toxics back to the hive and it getting in the honey, can't you? John
> 
> I am more concerned about an attack by Al Queda or getting in the sites of some crazy with a gun. The bees might bring back a trace of soda pop.


Is Al Queda training at the dump now too?


>


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Apis Mellifera Jehadis . 
Apis Mellifera Dumpsonii


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

Too good to pass up.

There is a saying in computer stuff. Garbage in garbage out. Never through I would think that in bee stuff.

There is old posts about bees raiding fast food dumpsters and the honey being very strange. Would be a good chuckle to do a search.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

what about the guy down the road that does his own auto repair? Ethylene glycol, the main ingredient in almost all major antifreeze brands, has an inviting aroma, a sweet flavor. Its appealing smell and taste often tempt animals and children to drink the highly poisonous substance. 
What about the guy that doesn't like the ***** tearing up his bird feeders so he put out a tray of coke and fly spray
Point is the only way you cant avoid things is to move to a deserted island


----------



## nada (Nov 26, 2012)

we cant avoid everything, therefore theres no point in avoiding anything :s


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I would think that you would have plenty of nectar sources, that are more appealing and closer than the dump, given your climate. However if that is the only, or best, source of calories they have access to, than yes they will use it.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

nada said:


> we cant avoid everything, therefore theres no point in avoiding anything :s


I guess I should have added that 2 miles is long way and that there are many manyother things closer


----------



## Cheech (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, love the responses
I guess I'm not that concerned with bees foraging sweet liquids in dumpsters and such, since that probably would be a minute percentage of the honey in our hives. But, from a landfill a mile away (and Yes Odfrank, our landfills here in Jamaica are far from, what do you call them? "Sanitary Landfills" LOL!!!, they bulldoze and burn, very unhealthy), I'm a little concerned. From the location in question, I'v caught 4 swarms and have very healthy bees there, but still the worry.


----------



## Cheech (Oct 22, 2011)

tefer2 said:


> Chong, I would be worried about what kind of toxic waste they would bring home too. It's scary what people dump in there garbage. You have anywhere else to keep them?


tefer, I have 3 other locations available, 3, 6 and 15 miles from the said dump, but this location is 1 minute from my work. I was thinking I would do my Bee breeding at this apiary, save their own honey to feed them during the dearth, and use the other locations for my outyards.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have yet to see a bee take coke from my drink can, but I have seen lots of wasps,

collection of water might be a concern, I have a yard a mile away, no problems


----------

